# Leather/Alcantera



## alan36 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi peeps,

What should I use to clean Alcantera part of my seat, I know about Liquid Leather for the leather but as I say what about the alcantera?

Alan


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I use a microfiber cloth. Dip it in a bowl of warm water + a bit of Johnson's baby bath and give it a rub. Works a treat.


----------



## alan36 (Nov 15, 2008)

Cheers mate thats brilliant.

Alan


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

To remove any marks use Groom ypu can get it from Halfords great for al sorts of plastic cloth etc cleaning


----------

